# Some Projects Take a Little Longer



## MrWhoopee (Feb 3, 2020)

Back in '79 I made these vee blocks as one of my last projects in machine shop class. I was already working for Fred and never quite finished them.




Today I made the clamps.


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats on knocking that one out. 

Sounds like some of my projects. Oh well, crap happens...


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 3, 2020)

What's the rush? I bump into projects like that around here regularly.

 Although, my appendix went on me just after Christmas, even though I felt fine after 3 or 4 days, I couldn't go back to work for over a month. I got a lot of those finished.


----------



## brino (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice!

I've never seen a dovetail on a vee-block!

-brino


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 4, 2020)

brino said:


> Nice!
> I've never seen a dovetail on a vee-block!
> -brino



I think it was just an excuse to have us cut a dovetail. I suppose I should make something to fit it.


----------



## Meta Key (Feb 4, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I think it was just an excuse to have us cut a dovetail. I suppose I should make something to fit it.



Well, yeah!  

Of course, if you plan to keep to the previously established schedule, you've got about 40 years to complete the project..   ;-)

For myself, that would mean 39 years to "think about it" followed by a year spent acquiring the appropriate stock and tooling followed by a day or three of frenzied activity in the shop.  Gotta hit those dang deadlines!!

MK


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 4, 2020)

Meta Key said:


> For myself, that would mean 39 years to "think about it" followed by a year spent acquiring the appropriate stock and tooling followed by a day or three of frenzied activity in the shop.
> MK



That's how I work. I will puzzle over an idea or design for years. By the time I build it, it is so simple that I call my creations "Stupidly Simple Designs" (no patents pending). I suppose I could trademark the name, but who's going to steal it?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> That's how I work. I will puzzle over an idea or design for years. By the time I build it, it is so simple that I call my creations "Stupidly Simple Designs" (no patents pending). I suppose I could trademark the name, but who's going to steal it?


SSD is already in the daily vernacular, you'll need to add one or more words in there somewhere.   

I've got layouts (Paper & CAD) going back to the early '90s for a slow speed grinder to do up wood chisels and plane blades.
That has now morphed into the latest revision using diamond discs and a diamond wheel for tool bits.
If I ever get any of them completed is anyone's guess.
Not to mention all the pieces and parts you've picked up over the years to use on said projects....


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 4, 2020)

middle.road said:


> SSD is already in the daily vernacular, you'll need to add one or more words in there somewhere.
> 
> I've got layouts (Paper & CAD) going back to the early '90s for a slow speed grinder to do up wood chisels and plane blades.
> That has now morphed into the latest revision using diamond discs and a diamond wheel for tool bits.
> ...


Whoa, whoa, you don't want to rush into anything. You build a grinder from scratch, and use conventional abrasive wheels on it, and next thing you know, 23 years later, affordable imported diamond wheels that happen to work fantastic are available to everyone.


----------

